# 200+ lb doe from Saturday morning



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Huge Logan County doe shot on Saturday morning. Field dressed over 200 lbs on the farmers scale. I could not believe all of the fat she had in her. Made for a very interesting and tough drag out of the woods. Funny thing is...she was the smallest of the group!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

nice doe. i shot a doe in miami county about 12 years ago and she field dressed 178 lbs on the scales at the butcher shop. i dont know if its me or what but i dont see the great big does like i did a few years back.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

now i know where my calf went to.lol great job!will make for some good eating with some taters and gravy.if that was the smallest ,i would love to see the biggest.haven't seen one that big in several years.


----------

